# Talked to Dr. Harvey



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dr. Harvey and I had a very nice conversation last week about various foods and supplements. This is true customer service to the max!!!

I had been feeding Veg-to-Bowl but after visiting with Dr. Harvey, we have now switched to Canine Health. None of my girls have a known allergy to gains, and because of the gains he uses and the lower percentage of gains, he feels that the girls will be better on the Canine Health instead of the Veg-to-Bowl.

We also discussed a number of his supplements. He told me that I do NOT need to give a Multi Vitamin (even his) if I am feeding Canine Health as he contains all of the necessary vitamins and minerals.

I have changed to his Health and Shine oil instead of having to switch oils all the time. If I use Health and Shine, I do not need to add any other oil.

For Lacie, we are adding Ortho-Flex because of her Grade 1 LPs

For Secret, we are adding Coenzyme Q10 which Dr. Harvey is very high on. He says that all humans need to take Q10 too. I know that my DH has truly benefited from taking it. Dr. Harvey says that we should put all of the fluffs on Q10 once they turn 7.

It was great discussing the girl's individual needs with Dr. Harvey. He is so knowledable. What other owner of a "dog food" or "supplement" company would take the time to discuss the individual needs of our fluffs? He is just, imho, WONDEFUL. It's like having a personal nutrionist for the girls. :chili::chili::chili:

He was on the phone when I called, but returned my call within 15 minutes. :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I've talked to Dr. Harvey several times, isn't he a hoot? Lol. I unfortunately can't feed mine the Canine Health because of allergies, they all itch like crazy and chew their feet so we're feeding the Veg-to-Bowl. Once i'm finished with the fish oil i'm switching back to the Health and Shine oil again that way i don't have to keep switching oils. 
I'm very happy with the Veg-to-Bowl and how my pups are doing on it. It's so nice to see Miss Picky Noelle so excited about eating and she eats up all of her food now.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That is great customer service and I didn't even know he was a real person. Neat! It's reassuring to know you're on the right track.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! That is really great, Lynn! Tell me now though, how do you get the oil out of those capsules? I've gotten it all over the floor and myself, but very little into the food :blush:

It's the one question I have at the moment


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I have spoken to him as well and he pretty much said what you are relaying...I feed the Canine Health and I am very happy with it. Chloe twirls so much when I am getting ready to feed them, that I am afraid she is going to hurt herself and Summer bounces up and down like a jumping bean. I have always used the Health and Shine as well. 

Pat, I take the tip of a knife and gently puncture the capsule in the middle and I don't have a problem with it squirting all over


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is great.  I think I should get the health and shine too. The jury is still out on the veg-to-bowl for Lola. I am only giving her half portions but she has brought it back up a couple of times. I think partly because she loves it so much she eats it too fast. Lol.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am crazy about Dr. Harvey Lynn. I had a long conversation with him myself just about a year ago when I started Dixie on his food. I was mixing the Veg to Bowl and the Canine Health. Dixie loves veggies so much I figured she'd love it. He told me to finish that up then stick with the Canine Health only, if your dog isn't allergic to grains there is no reason to avoid them. I just read an article in the Oct. issue of Whole Dog Journal about dogs and carbs that backs that up. Of course it depends on what the grains are. Good grains are good for them. I give her the Health & Shine too. He told me about the CQ10 too but Dixie isn't old enough yet to take it. I take it though! I think we had about the same conversation Lynn. He's wonderful and so is his food.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What I really liked was talking to him about each of the girls individually. Lacie is trying the Canine Health but we may have to switch her back to Veg-to-Bowl as she is the one that has allergies but we don't think they're food related (except beef).

Also because she is the only one that has LPs, I wanted to discuss that with him. 

Having just gotten Secret, and because she just turned 9, I wanted to know what supplements she should be taking.

Tilly is the only one that seems not to have any special needs, at the moment. 

And yes, all 3 love their food so much that they have no patience while I'm trying to get breakfast or dinner ready for them. LOL Lacie twirls and twirls; Tilly stands on her back legs with her front paws on the cabins and stretches as far as she can to get closer to the food; and little Secret just bounces up and down. It's really cute to watch.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Where do you guys order your health & shine?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Mindi's mom said:


> Where do you guys order your health & shine?


 
I order from here and i also order the food from here, seems to be the most reasonable that i have found. http://www.jefferspet.com/search.asp?camid=&ss=dr+harvey+dog+food&search-submit=GO


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've spoken with him, also. Sophie is on Canine Health and is doing great. Annie started itching a bit so I've been homecooking for her - one raw protein/one grain, but we just started her on Sojo's and I'm still waiting to see how she does on that.

Pat, the easiest way I've found to open the oil capsule is with a paring knife - applying the tip directly to the seam of the capsule - so far so good - it just splits it open down the seam and no squirting. But I think the real secret is the small very sharp paring knife - so be careful!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I order from here and i also order the food from here, seems to be the most reasonable that i have found. Jeffers - Pet Supplies, Equine Supplies, Livestock Supplies


 Thanks!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Wow! That is really great, Lynn! Tell me now though, how do you get the oil out of those capsules? I've gotten it all over the floor and myself, but very little into the food :blush:
> 
> It's the one question I have at the moment


LOL

I just put the capsule on top of the food. They eat it like a treat!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, when I make up my new batch I will try the sharp knife on the seam....if that doesn't work I'll try putting the capsule in each bowl. At the moment I'm using Coconut oil to brown the chicken in and then I pour a bit of Seasame oil into the finished product.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> I order from here and i also order the food from here, seems to be the most reasonable that i have found. Jeffers - Pet Supplies, Equine Supplies, Livestock Supplies


Wow Debbie that's a good price for Health & Shine. I was ordering it from Dr. H. I've ordered the Canine Health from heartypet.com at a pretty good price.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

mine absolutely LOVE the veg-to-bowl and have been doing really well on it. i still need to transition proteins slowly for stuart. 

i'm curious as to why dr. harvey suggested you switch to canine health? is it because it contains all the vitamins and minerals and veg-to-bowl doesn't? should i be adding calcium to veg-to-bowl? and also, do you find the recipe is a little off - as in really high amounts of protein to veg-to-bowl ratio?

sorry for all the questions.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

tamizami said:


> mine absolutely LOVE the veg-to-bowl and have been doing really well on it. i still need to transition proteins slowly for stuart.
> 
> i'm curious as to why dr. harvey suggested you switch to canine health? is it because it contains all the vitamins and minerals and veg-to-bowl doesn't? should i be adding calcium to veg-to-bowl? and also, do you find the recipe is a little off - as in really high amounts of protein to veg-to-bowl ratio?
> 
> sorry for all the questions.


I too wonder if i need to add calcium or vitamins, i think i'll give Dr. Harvey a call tomorrow to find out for sure. Whenever i made the food with the required amount of protein and Veg-to-Bowl mixture it looked as if it had too much protein. When i make the food now i use 2lbs protein, 64oz of water and 32 scoops of the mixture and looks much more balanced and the fluffs are doing really well on it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I believe that Crystal tried added calcium to the veg-to-bowl and it threw off the phosphorus. Perhaps you can pm her and ask. 

I asked Dr Harvey about adding calcium and vitamins (a while ago) and he said that the veg-to-bowl contains enough calcium and vitamins. I've never added more, and I've not had a problem.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

thanks for the clarifications ladies! its so much fun att dinnertime to see how excited the pups are for their dr. harveys.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

tamizami said:


> mine absolutely LOVE the veg-to-bowl and have been doing really well on it. i still need to transition proteins slowly for stuart.
> 
> i'm curious as to why dr. harvey suggested you switch to canine health? is it because it contains all the vitamins and minerals and veg-to-bowl doesn't? should i be adding calcium to veg-to-bowl? and also, do you find the recipe is a little off - as in really high amounts of protein to veg-to-bowl ratio?
> 
> sorry for all the questions.


Tami, what proteins are you using? Are you using raw? Just curious. I liked the veg to bowl, but truthfully, I like what I am using now better, but it only comes in turkey and beef. Not too much of a choice, but I do like it and so do the doggies.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam -- what are you using instead? 

Debbie -- I also thought the protein was too much and changed the formula and the girls are doing fine on it.

I did ask about the calcium and Dr. Harvey assured me that his formula was correct and that I didn't need to add anything else.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lynn, this is what I have been feeding mine. Let me tell you they LOVE it. I like the conisistency better than Dr. Harveys. And with Dr. Harveys, I too felt the ratio of proiten was a bit high.

Only Natural Pet EasyRaw Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Lynn, this is what I have been feeding mine. Let me tell you they LOVE it. I like the conisistency better than Dr. Harveys. And with Dr. Harveys, I too felt the ratio of proiten was a bit high.
> 
> Only Natural Pet EasyRaw Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food


 
That looks like a really great food, but i have one severly allergic to poultry so all we could try would be the beef flavor. I've been looking at the Addiction dehydrated food and it too looks great. I would love to have something that i could use when traveling.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Lynn, this is what I have been feeding mine. Let me tell you they LOVE it. I like the conisistency better than Dr. Harveys. And with Dr. Harveys, I too felt the ratio of proiten was a bit high.
> 
> Only Natural Pet EasyRaw Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food



I think Dr. Harvey might be a little off on his protein portion sizes. I feed the dogs about 3 oz of protein per day total when I use Dr. Harvey's, instead of the recommended 4-5 ounces.


----------



## VeronicaA (Nov 3, 2010)

I bought Dr Harvey's for my dogs and they did not love it. And it was a ton of work to make. I know they have a great product but what oils and other items did you use in yours to get your girls to eat it?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I think Dr. Harvey might be a little off on his protein portion sizes. I feed the dogs about 3 oz of protein per day total when I use Dr. Harvey's, instead of the recommended 4-5 ounces.


Hmmm, this is very interesting. I was only giving Aolani half the recommended amount as he only ate DH for dinner, but I will try it with less ounces to see if that works out.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

VeronicaA said:


> I bought Dr Harvey's for my dogs and they did not love it. And it was a ton of work to make. I know they have a great product but what oils and other items did you use in yours to get your girls to eat it?


I use Dr. Harvey's Health and Shine caps. I just put the caps on top of the food. My dogs love Dr Harvey's. I rotate it with a home cooking recipe. IMO I don't think it is a lot of work to add cooked a protein to the rehydrated veg mix, but to each his own.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> LOL
> 
> I just put the capsule on top of the food. They eat it like a treat!


OMG the capsule is so big! I tried that once and Dixie sniffed it and left it. Besides I give her only 1/2 the oil in the capsule per day. I was going by the directions on the bottom of the can. It says give one capsule daily for each 20 lbs of body weight. Well Dixie weights about 7.5 lbs so I give her more than she needs at 1/2 capsule daily.

For the Canine Health I mix 1/2 cup water, 1 scoop (1/4 cup) premix and 3 1/2 - 4 oz. of cooked protein. I divide this up into 1/4 cup servings and get about 5 servings out of it. She's not getting the protein amount all of you are talking about. 

I was very confused at first in the amounts to mix. That's why I called Dr. H. He said she should get 3 oz. cooked meat per meal. He also said she should start out at 14 cup of mixed food per meal. Well 3 oz. of cooked meat pretty much takes up most of that 1/4 cup! That just looked like so much food! So I adjusted it to what I now give her. 

Crystal and Leslie both helped me a lot with making my decision to switch to Dr. Harvey's.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Dixie's Mama said:


> OMG the capsule is so big! I tried that once and Dixie sniffed it and left it. Besides I give her only 1/2 the oil in the capsule per day. I was going by the directions on the bottom of the can. It says give one capsule daily for each 20 lbs of body weight. Well Dixie weights about 7.5 lbs so I give her more than she needs at 1/2 capsule daily.
> 
> For the Canine Health I mix 1/2 cup water, 1 scoop (1/4 cup) premix and 3 1/2 - 4 oz. of cooked protein. I divide this up into 1/4 cup servings and get about 5 servings out of it. She's not getting the protein amount all of you are talking about.
> 
> ...



I don't give the Health and Shine every day, that's why I can just put it on top of the food 2X or 3X per week, and 2 other days I use other types of oils, and I usually skip a day, too. It all balances out just fine for us. 

I feed 3oz of cooked meat plus the premix, which equals to about *4oz of total food or 1/2 cup of food per day*. Plus they get training treats and small pieces of fruit during the day. If I gave them 6 oz of cooked meat plus the pre-mix per day, it would be way too much food for them. JMO, everyone has to do what works for them.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Lynn, this is what I have been feeding mine. Let me tell you they LOVE it. I like the consistency better than Dr. Harveys. And with Dr. Harveys, I too felt the ratio of protein was a bit high.
> 
> Only Natural Pet EasyRaw Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food


I just ordered some for Mindi. Can't wait for it to get here. Only 5-14 days. :w00t: Hopefully, it will be more like 5 instead of 14. I got turkey & sweet potato and found a new customer coupon on Google. Excitement makes the wait seem so much longer. (Is it sad that my excitement for the day is ordering new fluff food?:HistericalSmiley


----------

